# Green Terror



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here are soe quick shots of this focker.
Im not gunna take too many pics, since im battling an algae Bloom in my tank and losing.
Myfucking water looks like Dr. Greens Pictures....GREEN!








Hopefully soon, it will clear up, so we can see this badboy better.
anyhow, hre are some quick shots.

and yes, i know he has HITH.








View attachment 58592

View attachment 58593

this one shows his actual colors alot better.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I think he looks great, awesome colors









Maybe a dumb question but how do you tell if your fish have HITH? Don't flame me on this one guys


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

jan said:


> I think he looks great, awesome colors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ThankAd for Hole in The Head, If you ook on the 3rd picture, you can see those 3 little holes on his ''forehead'', he has 3 on one side, and 3 on the other. WHenever they get those crater looking things on there forehead, not good







There likeScars, they stay there for life,
and sometimes, they can worsen and look like the Grand Canyon :laugh:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Yaaa








GT's rule!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

He's cool Gordo :nod: 
Hes got lipstick on :rasp: 
Good luck with fighting the algae bloom,


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> He's cool Gordo :nod:
> *Hes got lipstick on*:rasp:
> Good luck with fighting the algae bloom,
> [snapback]993605[/snapback]​










Yea, he Blueish Markings on his face are awesome.
Hes Vry bright, but this f*cking Algae man, Fucks everything up for me.
Im not to happy about it, as you can probably tell.








Did a 50% water Change, and washed the filters out, going to do the same ina few more days, hopefully, it will DIE and ROT soon.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Nice shots. GTs are my favourite cichlid


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

nice pics, i like his colors.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks good man


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice Terror


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that's gonna be a really nice fish when all the colors in congrats


----------

